# I like what i see...



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

I am not a big fan of this kind of publicity pictures, they are always very "photoshoped"... but this one i found over Audi Germany website is yummy...

So a car that looks like this:



And have an interior like this:



can't be that bad...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree 100%


----------



## RockstarShades (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks amazing! Love how sharp and aggressive the grill looks!!


----------



## Martin L (Jan 19, 2008)

The mk3 is VERY colour dependent.
I don't think the reds used for the TTS and s line launch cars show off the new design that well.
Why they didn't use this Daytona or the blue in the press pack is beyond me. :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

But has it moved on?

It's just plain unimaginative. The TT should stand out from the mundane like the original did. See this in your rear view mirror and it's just a corporate, fat cat Audi.

Very boring. If the TT was a shop it would now be Marks and Spencer.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

While the Mk3 is obviously a nice car in its own right, I can't help but think it's just too clinical in design.

For me, all of the changes on the exterior have not improved on the excellent Mk2 design.

The interior is really nice but I'm unconvinced on the driver display. Now my passenger can't use the sat nav/music etc and I prefer actual dials for rev counter and speedo.

All personal preference of course but overall I see a car that is less appealing than the car its replaced... :?

To me it really feels like Audi have made changes for changes sake and not because they thought improvements were needed.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

And everything you see on the MK3 will no doubt be replicated across all their other cars


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Patrizio72 said:


> And everything you see on the MK3 will no doubt be replicated across all their other cars


The 'New' infotainment system, phonebox, lighting on B and O system and driver aids are all from the current line up. I have them on an A3. The real 'innovation' is the LCD dash clocks.

The innovative LED front lighting is standard on the Seat Leon FR.

Let's hope the drive is a real step forward.

One thing that did make me smile was the comment that the kink in the glass of the rear quarter light creates tension. The only tension I could imagine was when they realised it had gone into production with a wonky window design!

Steve


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

The exterior needs to be more emotive... It doesn't have to be revolution
Driving wise, more involvement. I'm not happy just sitting there anymore, feeling I've got a great looking car but I don't love it.
The interior... Audi was always going to push the boat out as the TT has always majored on it's interior. I think overall the MK1 had the best cabin. The MK3's is nice but I've preferred it to be unique rather than built on the S3 dash. Analogue dials look so much better IMO... Like a good watch. I could live with it though as the interior was never going to be the deal breaker.
One thing... Those championing evolution Porsche stylee... I don't see much in the way of subtle changes from the MK1 to 2!!!!


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

VerTTigo said:


> I am not a big fan of this kind of publicity pictures, they are always very "photoshoped"... but this one i found over Audi Germany website is yummy...
> 
> So a car that looks like this:
> 
> ...


Superb 

8)


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks very contrived and just isn't appealing to me at all. Will have to see it in the flesh as I'm not convinced. Looks like s step backwards from the outside and _that_ dashboard - oh dear. I was put off the second I saw it. Astra GTE comes to mind... looks seriously distracting too. Not sure where the rest of the interior went? Less is more? I think not.


----------

